

Verizon to kill grandfathered unlimited data plans for 4G/LTE upgrades - chimeracoder
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/16/3024472/verizon-kills-unlimited-data-lte-upgrades

======
chimeracoder
Submitted this because I feel very strongly about data caps/throttling,
whether for broadband or home networks.

However, I also have always disliked the phone contracting system in general,
because it serves only to make it harder to switch networks, thus reducing
competition in the market.

Given that the only reason I stay on Verizon is that I have an unlimited data
plan with a 4G phone, if that goes away, I'll just switch to a GSM network
off-contract, and get all the benefits of using a GSM phone, plus the
flexibility of having no contract.

I'd prefer to hold on to the unlimited data, but I bet I'm not alone in saying
that unlimited data is the very last thing keeping me tied to Verizon - I
wonder if there are enough of us that this may actually hurt them.

